# Frustrated while cubing?



## Joker (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey guys. Just a poll. Do you get frustrated (about cubing) while you have a bad cubing day?
For the last couple days my averages have gone up by about 3 or 4 seconds, which I'm frustrated about. I usually do something else other than cubing when my times suck. So my question to you: do you get frustrated when you get bad times consistently?


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 12, 2010)

My f2 has suffered a lot.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't see how it's possible not to be frustrated...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 12, 2010)

yep. I just put the cubes away for a while.


----------



## Joker (Sep 12, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I don't see how it's possible not to be frustrated...



1 person said no so far lol.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't get frustrated, I get... annoyed.
I guess that's how I'd describe it. So, I answered "Sort Of."


Like Waffle said, I just put it away for a while.


----------



## MagicYio (Sep 12, 2010)

I put it away before I get angry when I suck.


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 12, 2010)

one time i threw my type C at the wall, one of the screws came out of the core..


----------



## noedgesoriented (Sep 12, 2010)

When i get frustrated i just go to this site and read some threads or I'll just get a book read.


----------



## supercuber86 (Sep 12, 2010)

I get frustrated and keep cubing until i get a time under 30


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes. I cube rage and then smash my cube into the ground as hard as I can.


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 13, 2010)

Ya, sometimes. I just take a break until I cool off. If that doesn't work then I just quit for the whole day. Very annoying when that happens.


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 13, 2010)

HAIIIIIYANN SMASSHHHHH!!!!!

I stop when I get anything over 21.


----------



## Forte (Sep 13, 2010)

lol I don't get frustrated because I usually have no goals in mind when I cube except for solving it fast. When I don't solve it fast, I don't really care


----------



## Edward (Sep 13, 2010)

If I don't get the times I want, I just give up and do another event. Frustration? Meh, not really.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 13, 2010)

Every day is a frustrating day!~


----------



## theace (Sep 13, 2010)

i get VERY frustrated while solving the 2x2 and sq1. The 2x2 is too small for my fingers. I just cant do proper fingertricks and end up locking up like crazy. Same problem with the sq1. It doesnt cut so it's very irritating.


----------



## avgdi (Sep 13, 2010)

supercuber86 said:


> I get frustrated and keep cubing until i get a time under 30



I do the same thing.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 13, 2010)

avgdi said:


> supercuber86 said:
> 
> 
> > I get frustrated and keep cubing until i get a time under 30
> ...



Yeah, same here.


----------



## Meep (Sep 13, 2010)

Forte said:


> lol I don't get frustrated because I usually have no goals in mind when I cube except for solving it fast. When I don't solve it fast, I don't really care



I used to get angry, then I learned Swan. =D


----------



## iasimp1997 (Sep 13, 2010)

I just put the cubes away for a while.

EDIT: ninja'd x2.


----------



## Eleredo (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes, but I only get bad times if there is lots of noise around me, like yesterday. 

1. I start off, everything goes okay. If there is noise, go to 2. No noise, go to 1.
2. After 5 solves, I can't concentrate anymore cause of the sound
3. I see my average shooting up faster than fireworks
4. I get mad at both the bad times and the noise
5. I toss the cube aside and solve another puzzle (that I don't speedsolve)
6. I'm calm again, go to 1


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 13, 2010)

I let out an angry breath and get some fresh air.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 13, 2010)

I try to fight my frustration. I guess I feel that learning how to control your frustration will ultimately let you win out (with anything, not specifically cubing). Learning how to perform under all types of pressure is an essential tool, for all aspects of life. I only wish I could be so focused when I get frustrated at other things, it's just that with cubing I know it's 95% mental and 5% physical (as to the solve), so I like to think I can overcome it.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 13, 2010)

If I get frustrated at how my speedsolves are going I stop and practice blindfold. If I get frustrated at how my blindfolded solves are going I stop and practice speedsolving. If I'm frustrated at both I tend to just stop cubing for a while, or the rest of that day.

@James: I completely agree with you about training under pressure. When practicing around friends or family, I *ask* them to try to distract me. I know that my times will suck when this happens, I am simply trying to train my ability to handle the pressure. I also sometimes practice blindfolded solving at a local coffee shop like a starbucks. It helps me to be really nervous knowing that people are looking at me and wondering who the heck this weirdo is wearing a blindfold and turning a cube. If you can solve under pressure as the "who is that weird guy?" then you can certainly solve under the normal competition pressure.


----------



## jiggy (Sep 13, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> I also sometimes practice blindfolded solving at a local coffee shop like a starbucks. It helps me to be really nervous knowing that people are looking at me and wondering who the heck this weirdo is wearing a blindfold and turning a cube. If you can solve under pressure as the "who is that weird guy?" then you can certainly solve under the normal competition pressure.


I've started doing this (well...not _exactly_ this) recently. I don't really like to cube in public, I don't want the noise to annoy people and I don't like the idea that people around me think I'm trying to show off or something. Unfortunately, now when my friends (inevitably) demand I show their other friends my mean skillz I'm very aware that people are watching me.

As you say, the only way around this is to suck it up and cube in front of as many people as possible. Tomorrow I'm going to stand in the middle of Oxford St wearing Speedo's and cube. I know the Speedo's aren't really necessary, but the chicks dig them.


On Topic: I'm a pretty chilled out person. I _do_ get frustrated, but I take a breath, clear my mind, and go again. I don't like to leave things on a bad note so I'll usually wait until I get a good solve to finish on.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 13, 2010)

Chris, that's my exact thought! The only difference is that I try to carry that with me throughout other interests (gaming, job related tasks, etc), although I hate the feeling of pressure (which is precisely why it's needed). I don't know how others are, but when I get into a "scary situation" (such as being chased by a girl's drunken father wielding a baseball bat) I tend to stay calm and then get a realization of what could have just happened after I get out of the situation. I wish I could do the same with high pressure situations. I'd say Mike Hughey is really good at solving BLD under pressure, he just had 20+ people watching him the other day at our meetup and got a 1:16.xy solve bld, it was outstanding!

I appreciate you calling me by my actual name instead of my screenname here. How'd you know it? WCA Profile? I don't think we've ever talked one on one, and I'm by no means a popular name. However, I'm sure you'd appreciate hearing I learned 4x4 reduction from you and almost attempted a speedbld due to your 18.05 first bld attempt (or something similar, been awhile since I've been to "Chris Hardwick's Corner," quite a few years to say the least).

Getting back on topic though, I generally choke pretty hard under pressure, which gets me far beyond frustrated.. I had the pleasure of demonstrating the V-Cube line up at GenCon (yes Chris, while you were with V-Cubes at Nats ), and since I'm not even sub5 for 5x5 yet, a lot of times I'd do 3x3 to "wow" people. I had so many 25+'s it was ridiculous. I'd get so frustrated, and it was only when people were watching. I remember nailing some 17's and 15's not two minutes after the crowd would walk away. I still get nervous at competitions (only been to two of those though) and know that if I can relax about a solve I can usually sub20 it. I always get anxious and feel pressured, which starts a vicious cycle of getting frustrated because I'm doing bad, which in turn gives more pressure, etc. Moral of the rant/story: Train under your worst conditions, you'll see improvement in both fields (unless you can only perform under stressful situations, then I guess it's best you call your girlfriend and get in some sort of fake fight before you compete ).


----------



## NeuwDk (Sep 13, 2010)

I usually do yoga and practise flexibility when frustrated - so as others I just leave the cube and get back whenever I feel like it


----------



## nck (Sep 13, 2010)

I smash my cube when my mom won't let me do more bld 
But seriously, I just try to pop my cube as hard as I can when I'm frustrated.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 13, 2010)

Recently, I've been doing well, so I haven't been that frustrated.

However, a few months ago, when I couldn't get a 2x2 sub-5 a12, when my friend (who I was supposed to be faster at 2x2 than) could, even though I was practicing for ages, I got really angry. Throwing my cube against the table, mostly.

I'm pretty sure I have anger management issues.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 13, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> @James: I completely agree with you about training under pressure. When practicing around friends or family, I *ask* them to try to distract me. I know that my times will suck when this happens, I am simply trying to train my ability to handle the pressure. *I also sometimes practice blindfolded solving at a local coffee shop like a starbucks. It helps me to be really nervous knowing that people are looking at me and wondering who the heck this weirdo is wearing a blindfold and turning a cube.* If you can solve under pressure as the "who is that weird guy?" then you can certainly solve under the normal competition pressure.


That takes guts.





jiggy said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > I also sometimes practice blindfolded solving at a local coffee shop like a starbucks.  It helps me to be really nervous knowing that people are looking at me and wondering who the heck this weirdo is wearing a blindfold and turning a cube. If you can solve under pressure as the "who is that weird guy?" then you can certainly solve under the normal competition pressure.
> ...


Wow. That exactly describes me. Recently, I've been cubing more in public, on college campus. But, very rarely.


----------



## Chrish (Sep 13, 2010)

I'll get annoyed and put it away. I don't see a benefit of throwing my cubes at walls either.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 13, 2010)

I do get angry but I wouldn't ever hurt any of my cubes D:


----------



## SEBUVER (Sep 13, 2010)

My technique is to pretend to be Feliks Zemdegs. My times speed up by a fraction of second, but hey, every little helps!


----------



## lorki3 (Sep 13, 2010)

I'l get frustrated but I just delete the average and start over again. Unless I'm tired or something like that.


----------



## lorki3 (Sep 13, 2010)

theace said:


> *It doesnt cut so it's very irritating.*




Buy a Cubetwist square 1


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 14, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Chris, that's my exact thought! The only difference is that I try to carry that with me throughout other interests (gaming, job related tasks, etc), although I hate the feeling of pressure (which is precisely why it's needed). I don't know how others are, but when I get into a "scary situation" (such as being chased by a girl's drunken father wielding a baseball bat) I tend to stay calm and then get a realization of what could have just happened after I get out of the situation. I wish I could do the same with high pressure situations. I'd say Mike Hughey is really good at solving BLD under pressure, he just had 20+ people watching him the other day at our meetup and got a 1:16.xy solve bld, it was outstanding!



I can see what you're saying about the high pressure situation, but not realizing what could have happened till later. That must be an intense feeling afterward, sort of like a brain dump of the stress or intense energy. Yes, I also wish I knew how Mike Hughey handles himself internally during high pressure BLD situations! I think he is definitely someone we can all learn from when it comes to how to handle this!



fatboyxpc said:


> I appreciate you calling me by my actual name instead of my screenname here. How'd you know it? WCA Profile? I don't think we've ever talked one on one, and I'm by no means a popular name. However, I'm sure you'd appreciate hearing I learned 4x4 reduction from you and almost attempted a speedbld due to your 18.05 first bld attempt (or something similar, been awhile since I've been to "Chris Hardwick's Corner," quite a few years to say the least).



Yes I got your name from the WCA profile, but I have seen your posts on the forum many times before. I tend to try to call people by their actual names on the forum if you list your WCA profile. It just feels more like a community that way to me. Glad that you found the website interesting, and hope the solution was helpful! I badly need to update my site, and will try to get on that as my next project, but I tend to slack in terms of things website related. Glad it was helpful to you so far, though!



fatboyxpc said:


> Getting back on topic though, I generally choke pretty hard under pressure, which gets me far beyond frustrated.. I had the pleasure of demonstrating the V-Cube line up at GenCon (yes Chris, while you were with V-Cubes at Nats ), and since I'm not even sub5 for 5x5 yet, a lot of times I'd do 3x3 to "wow" people. I had so many 25+'s it was ridiculous. I'd get so frustrated, and it was only when people were watching. I remember nailing some 17's and 15's not two minutes after the crowd would walk away. I still get nervous at competitions (only been to two of those though) and know that if I can relax about a solve I can usually sub20 it. I always get anxious and feel pressured, which starts a vicious cycle of getting frustrated because I'm doing bad, which in turn gives more pressure, etc. Moral of the rant/story: Train under your worst conditions, you'll see improvement in both fields (unless you can only perform under stressful situations, then I guess it's best you call your girlfriend and get in some sort of fake fight before you compete ).



That's cool that you were at GenCon at the same time! They told me that a cuber was there, but they didn't mention who. As for cubing under pressure, I have found a way that helps for me considerably when it comes to speedsolving. Basically, it is to realize that under pressure there is quite a bit of adrenaline and nervous energy in your body at the time. This forces things like shaky hands, fidgety hands, etc. To avoid these, turn your cube at *what seems to you* to be maybe 60%-70% speed. Of course the really fast people would probably completely disagree with me on this, and this might be a reason why I am not faster in competitions, but hear me out. If you turn what feels to you to be considerably slower than how you will solve at home, just realize that your adrenaline and nervous energy is actually kicking your body into a higher gear anyway, so if you do this right it should balance out and you will solve at approximately your normal at home speed. Back in the day when I used to be "fast" at speedsolving, this is what I would do in high pressure competitions. I found that I often would do very close to my at home averages when doing this.

Also, when cubing in public, the audience reaction is based entirely on your reaction to the solve. If you solve in a time slower than your average, and give the appearance of being dissatisfied with the solve, then it does not come across well to the audience. Generally people will either think that you are not a very good cuber, despite the fact that they are completely impressed with the solve, or they will think you're arrogantly upset at something so trivial as the solve time when you just achieved the near impossible feat of solving a Roobix Cubix without peeling the stickers off (lol, 'cuz one time I got 5 sides but couldn't get the 6th side, so I just peeled the stickers off! lolomglol) 

I generally think of public cubing as a performance. Watching a cuber solve, I think, is actually quite boring to an audience, so I generally make comments to them during the solve about cubing related stuff, or general comments about how I am solving the cube. I tend to look at them and finish PLL without looking at the cube as a WOW factor as well. As far as starting the solve I never inspect the cube (most of the time non-cubers seem to view this as "cheating") and I make them count down a 3-2-1-GO for me to start.

I believe that, in general, non-cubers perceive solve times like this:

1) Times from approximately 1 hour down to maybe just under 10 minutes: You solved it, wow that's totally cool! You know that you can just peel the stickers off, right? lolomglol!

2) Times from just under ten minutes down to 1 minute: Daaaaang, that was fast! You solved it in X minutes, I couldn't do it in X hours! ROFL!!!eleven!!!!

3) Any time Sub-Minute: 

I don't think non-cubers really perceive a 20 second solve as really any faster than a 50 second solve. I mean, of course they will see that the 20 second cuber finishes the solve first, but to them it's all sub-minute which is just madness. So don't stress if you get a solve time 10 seconds slower than normal under pressure. Just realize that you are still coming across to them as a super-human Roobix cubix solver, and you didn't even peel teh stickers roflmaololomglol! If they can read your body language of being dissatisfied with that solve time, despite that fact that to them it is total madness, then something just seems "weird" about that to them. That's my opinion at least.

Chris


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh that feeling was weird! I was completely calm while trying to sneak away from the situation, but as soon as I made it back to the car (my buddy made it to the car first and had the engine ready and door cracked open for me) and we drove away I freaked out hardcore lol. We had a real good laugh about it after we got over the "oh wow we almost just got beat to death by a raging drunk guy with a baseball bat" lol. I really like how I stayed calm until it was safe to not be calm though, or maybe that's just how long it took for the adrenaline to kick in? It seems though that in any situation where adrenaline is needed that my body stays calm until I'm out of danger, then it's an all on adrenaline rush.

I'm not sure how Mike does it, to be honest. We were all racing then Mike randomly says "I'm gonna do a blind solve." I think he said that because a crowd had developed by this point. So he memo's in 20-30 seconds or something and as soon as he started solving his hands were shaking quite a bit. He didn't have an insane TPS or anything but I'd say it was 3-4tps the duration of the solve and he finished at 1:16. I was already impressed by the low time (I can't even do a bld solve yet!) and then I realized how much pressure he had to have been under, we had at least 20 people watching lol. That's how Mike got coined "Famous Blindfolded Rubik's Guy," by JT Maupin (jms_gears).

In reference to actual names vs aliases, I do the exact same thing, especially with internet multiplayer games. I like how it feels more personal, I think it has a subconscious effect of drawing people closer. I was on your site sometime before 2005 (I started cubing Aug. 2003) and around 2006 or 2007 finally bought a 4x4 and used your guide  I've had this idea for awhile, but I didn't know if I should ask about it (and possibly let somebody else do it hah!) or if I should just do it and see if it works out, but do you think a site like a myspace for cubing would be beneficial? I see a lot of random websites on webs.com or 110mb.com, etc and I think a centralized place with common user names might help out. I figure the website would have pre-build modules that people can add, sort of like myspace, but for cubing stuff (tutorials module, algorithms module, etc).

I think I'll try your 60-70% speed idea. I just remember getting really nervous and I couldn't do an R/R' without shaking real bad and inevitably that would cause a lock up when I go for U/D/F/B as my next turn. 

I'm not sure if my audience reaction matches yours, but that was also GenCon (a bunch of nerds nerdier than the average user here haha). Every time I solved, everybody was like "OMGWHATJUSTHAPPENEDOMGWOW?!?!?!" It didn't matter how upset I was, in fact, usually when I got a 27 or something people would be like "YOU'RE MAD AT THAT?!?! It'd take me 27 years! (pretty typical for us cubers to hear haha)" I tend to find that the audience who is less impressed each time is the audience that gets to see yo do it daily or weekly, they seem to end up saying something similar to "get a life." In reference to inspection time, I do get called cheating for inspecting, I always laugh to myself and try to explain them it's allowed in official competitions but they just don't care 

I do however completely agree on how you feel non-cubers see somebody complete a solve. Under a minute is under a minute, regardless. I remember being somewhere with a 50ish solver and myself (I was mid 20's or so at the time) and I'd always beat him by a long shot but they're still in awe from my solve then they see the second solve and it's like a double shocker. They didn't care one bit I was faster, but that we both solved it "so fast."


----------



## Escher (Sep 14, 2010)

The number of cubes I've broken or disassembled from going into extreme tilt over cubing is hilarious.
To give you a picture: I only currently possess one fully constructed cube. And I've been relatively regularly buying cubes for over 2 years.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh wow Rowan, I think you need some Anger Management classes! Goosfraba is a phrase you might want to learn


----------



## RyanO (Sep 14, 2010)

Sometimes I even get frustrated when I'm getting good times.


----------



## Escher (Sep 14, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Oh wow Rowan, I think you need some Anger Management classes! Goosfraba is a phrase you might want to learn


 
Apparently that's an Inuit word used while having sex.
I'll give it a go!



But seriously, I really chuck my cubes around, mostly when they pop in the middle of a good solve. Usually at my bed, but sometimes there are casualties  I take the phrase 'broken in' literally...

I've actually strongly considered completely quitting cubing so many times because it gets me so annoyed. The feeling of having dedicated thousands of hours of practice and thought and effort to something and still not be consistently good or whatever is so crushing 

It's why I refuse to practice anything above 3x3, because the time put in vs improvement ratio is so terrible for me.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 14, 2010)

At least you're sub15 Rowan (well technically sub10 but whatever). I'm nowhere close to that yet, I've had less than 20 sub15 solves, and I'm still not completely sub20 yet I've been on the verge of it for months (and have had quite a few sub20 avg5's but no avg12's).

Care to talk about who is more annoyed?  I don't like big cubes either, but I just need a lot more practice with those (but I don't care to practice them if my 3x3 suffers lol).


----------



## Escher (Sep 14, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> At least you're sub15 Rowan (well technically sub10 but whatever). I'm nowhere close to that yet, I've had less than 20 sub15 solves, and I'm still not completely sub20 yet I've been on the verge of it for months (and have had quite a few sub20 avg5's but no avg12's).
> 
> Care to talk about who is more annoyed?  I don't like big cubes either, but I just need a lot more practice with those (but I don't care to practice them if my 3x3 suffers lol).



Well, to be fair, for about 8-12 months I was doing over 500 solves an evening, and that doesn't include solves in school with friends, and on top of that I still had time to find f2l algs, practice LL algs, think about technique and do plenty of reading and learning. And practice other puzzles.
This isn't showing off btw, it's actually quite depressing for me.

So like, whenever I fail I think about how much effort I've put into cubing and it makes me so angry. It's why competing always makes me want to quit 

If you send me a PM (and give me some decent time to respond, I'm about to get very busy over the next few days) I'll be happy to give you a few tips, hopefully to get you over the sub 20 barrier


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 14, 2010)

You sir, have yourself a deal! I'm doing nowhere near 500 solves a day but before I was house sitting this week I was doing 200+ solve a day, so I guess I'm kind of in the same boat. I know my F2L needs a lot of work (but so does my LL). I can 90% of the time LL in < 8 seconds, so I'm trying to get F2L consistently to 12s (which would put you pros at 16-17s LL). I guess I'm at the point to where I know what I need to improve, but I'm just not being patient enough to see results (such as if I have a good cross + first pair, I know I can usually sub12 cross/f2l).

I've got a goal for sub20 official average and sub18.02 (my current official single) for DeVry Open, if I don't make it...I'm gonna be REALLY frustrated lol


----------



## Thompson (Sep 14, 2010)

I get super mad when my average goes up a second and keep solving until I'm back at my normal times.


----------



## XXGeneration (Sep 14, 2010)

Ugh >.>
going over 20 even on a single solve is demoralizing.


----------



## Samania (Sep 14, 2010)

I get frustrated. So I go do homework. Then get more frustrated.


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2010)

Chrish said:


> I'll get annoyed and put it away. I don't see a benefit of throwing my cubes at walls either.





Yes said:


> I do get angry but I wouldn't ever hurt any of my cubes D:



I agree completely with both of these posts. Throwing your cube won't really make you faster, only damage the cube.


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> You sir, have yourself a deal! I'm doing nowhere near 500 solves a day but before I was house sitting this week I was doing 200+ solve a day, so I guess I'm kind of in the same boat. I know my F2L needs a lot of work (but so does my LL). I can 90% of the time LL in < 8 seconds, so I'm trying to get F2L consistently to 12s (which would put you pros at 16-17s LL). I guess I'm at the point to where I know what I need to improve, but I'm just not being patient enough to see results (such as if I have a good cross + first pair, I know I can usually sub12 cross/f2l).
> 
> I've got a goal for sub20 official average and sub18.02 (my current official single) for DeVry Open, if I don't make it...I'm gonna be REALLY frustrated lol



I'm also trying to get my cross+F2L to 12 seconds (well I was while I cubed)
Because my LL was usually ~5/6 seconds, so ~12+~5/6= 17/18, which was a good solve for me. (I was averaging 20-21ish, with a 14/15ish second cross+F2L)


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 15, 2010)

Joker said:


> I'm also trying to get my cross+F2L to 12 seconds (well I was while I cubed)
> Because my LL was usually ~5/6 seconds, so ~12+~5/6= 17/18, which was a good solve for me. (I was averaging 20-21ish, with a 14/15ish second cross+F2L)



There's no reason you're not sub20 :O With a 5-6s LL, 12/13s F2L is not hard by any means. Have you tried solving with a metronome?


----------



## cyoubx (Sep 15, 2010)

The V-cubes are bothering me.....
I've stopped 3x3 as well...stupid sup 20 solves, haha.
(not a very compelling post, but oh well)


----------



## Zeat (Sep 15, 2010)

when i get frustrated i try cut corner 60 degrees to make a very big pop ahahah


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, I totally do that. I always get out one of my crappy cubes and purposely make it explode.


----------



## QCcuber4 (Sep 18, 2010)

I usually get a little huffed up when i get overe 19... But I know getting pissed is only going to screw my concentration up some more, so I chillax a bit, take a break and try again for another session, it usually works, i get decent times. And I tell myself this:

1- cross
2- f2l, lookahead, few cuberotations.
3- quick Oll recognition, slow down for pll
4- AUF, recognize pll. 

it sounds stupid, but rembering myself of the steps usually makes me more alert... because at certain points when solving, i get so zoned out i usually lose concentration over it... so i kinda have to refresh myself and come back to reality... I have ADDs....


----------



## buelercuber (Sep 18, 2010)

i keep cubing until i get an average above 21, then i stop for the night.

(i average 18, so its a big leap)


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Sep 19, 2010)

Curious the return of the cube = competition

The cube is a symbol of frustration

Just try to understand why they hid the name of the man who revived the cube without realizing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAMRPcICix4


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Sep 19, 2010)

I sort of get frustrated, so I just take a break.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 20, 2010)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> Curious the return of the cube = competition
> 
> The cube is a symbol of frustration
> 
> ...


 
Who is trying to hide the name?


----------



## dannyz0r (Sep 20, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Who is trying to hide the name?


 
They are.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 20, 2010)

Once, I was angry so I just decided to throw my rubiks 360 at the floor, then one of the balls went in


----------



## Joker (Sep 20, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> Once, I was angry so I just decided to throw my rubiks 360 at the floor, then one of the balls went in


 
I'm suprised the thing didn't just break on you (I don't have a 360)


----------



## dimwmuni (Sep 20, 2010)

I used to get frustrated a lot but I lowered my expectations of myself, now i only get frustrated every once in a while.


----------



## Joker (Sep 20, 2010)

dimwmuni said:


> I used to get frustrated a lot but I lowered my expectations of myself, now i only get frustrated every once in a while.


 
Lol...don't underestimate yourself.


----------



## davidgreece (Sep 23, 2010)

i always get nervous when timing myself so i get frustrated when i get bad times


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Sep 23, 2010)

I slow down and look ahead, and the I get a sub-13 average and I'm like WTF.


----------

